# Anyone Live In Or Near Tulsa, Ok



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you are there, I have a super top secret mission to send you on.


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

I live about 20 miles outside of Tulsa in Owasso, Oklahoma. I work in Tulsa M-F. Let me know what I can do to help!

Ryan


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> If you are there, I have a super top secret mission to send you on.


Super Secret eh?!?!?

/watching this thread with earnest
//vern couldn't make it


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

rgrant78 said:


> Let me know what I can do to help!


Thanks Ryan. I'll be eagerly anticipating the results of your mission.

Good luck and don't give into temptation!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Someone is getting a new Outback?







A new puppy?







A new TV?







Girlfriend?


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

I to live near Tulsa, Broken Arrow can I help?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Loving_Our_Outback said:


> I to live near Tulsa, Broken Arrow can I help?


Thanks for the offer, but it sounds like Ryan is willing to take on the task.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

You're killin us.......I am right in your back yard, I'll do it! I'm enroute from Massachusetts. Just 26 hours and 1700 miles away, I'll be right there!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Someone is getting a new Outback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last option would require the first option and if that's what it takes to get the first option, Keystone won't be getting any $$$ from me anytime soon. I am still madly in love with the DW!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

AH come on give us hint man!!







or at least promise to reveal the super top secret task when complete. We need SOMETHING it's so cold outside I can see the breath of the little birds at my window feeder!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Do we get any points for guessing? - I say its a new or used TV!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

ember said:


> AH come on give us hint man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience grasshopper, patience!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

he he he...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> AH come on give us hint man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience grasshopper, patience!
[/quote]



*"When you can get to accomplish the secret task in Tulsa, ** then you will know exactly what it is, Grasshopper."*


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> AH come on give us hint man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience grasshopper, patience!
[/quote]



*"When you can get to accomplish the secret task in Tulsa, ** then you will know exactly what it is, Grasshopper."*
[/quote]

Patience is a virtue, but NOT one of mine!!







I'm taking that to mean you'll let us know!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

ember said:


> I'm taking that to mean you'll let us know!


Now what make you think that I am up to anything?







Maybe I just needed someone to look at a nursing home for a sick family member









Or not??


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> I'm taking that to mean you'll let us know!


Now what make you think that I am up to anything?







Maybe I just needed someone to look at a nursing home for a sick family member :whistling

Or not??
[/quote]








Oh you are CRUEL!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> I'm taking that to mean you'll let us know!


Now what make you think that I am up to anything?







Maybe I just needed someone to look at a nursing home for a sick family member :whistling

Or not??
[/quote]








Oh you are CRUEL!!

[/quote]

Here we go....popcorn anyone..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so cold outside I can see the breath of the little birds at my window feeder!!
[/quote]

that is so cool


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I really could!! I felt so bad for the little buggers!! and the weather guy says the cold snap comes next week!!


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

I'm on my way to take care of the "secret mission" :0)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> *rgrant78*
> 
> Posted Today, 11:04 AM I'm on my way to take care of the "secret mission" :0)



HelloooooooooOOOOoooooooo......

It is 4:34 (here) how long is this going to take???????
He left this morning!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> > *rgrant78*
> >
> > Posted Today, 11:04 AM I'm on my way to take care of the "secret mission" :0)
> 
> ...


*err..Houston, no Tulsa we have a problem...*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> > *rgrant78*
> >
> > Posted Today, 11:04 AM I'm on my way to take care of the "secret mission" :0)
> 
> ...


*err..Houston, no Tulsa we have a problem...*










[/quote]








Hurry with new Puppytrailertvgirlfriend! We wanna see pics!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I was trying to find a running smiley!! so I could say "run rgrant78 run" !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

A TRUE dedicated loyal Outbacker would never keep a secret







. It's not healthy, so for your sake, just spill your guts and tell us


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rgrant78 said:


> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!


Great! glad to see you made it - Did anyone guess it?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

rgrant78 said:


> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!


Let's hear it... what was this "secret" mission all about?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WYOCAMPER said:


> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!!


Let's hear it... what was this "secret" mission all about?

[/quote]


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

I was checking out a used tow vehicle for Chris!!!!! Very nice 07 f350 diesel.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

rgrant78 said:


> I was checking out a used tow vehicle for Chris!!!!! Very nice 07 f350 diesel.


AND........what did you find out. Where are the pictures? Was it still available? The saga continues.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> I was checking out a used tow vehicle for Chris!!!!! Very nice 07 f350 diesel.


AND........what did you find out. Where are the pictures? Was it still available? The saga continues.








[/quote]

You can follow the updated saga here --> The cat's out of the bag


----------

